# ^*طرائف زوجية^*



## mrmr120 (26 يناير 2008)

ذهب رجل إلى قسم الشرطة وهو يريد أن يتحدث مع اللص الذي اقتحم منزله أمس ليلاً والشرطة أمسكته ... فقال له الضابط سوف تأخذ فرصتك في الكلام معه أمام النيابة ... فرد الرجل،، لأ إني أريد أن أسأله سؤال واحد ... كيف استطاع دخول المنزل بدون أن تستيقظ زوجتي ،،، إنني أحاول فعل ذلك منذ سنوات ودائماَ أفشل 

​
§ بينما كان الرجل وزوجته يتجولون في مول تجاري ضخم ... تاهت عنه زوجته ولم يستطيع أن يجدها وسط الزحام ... وفجأة رأى إمرأة جميلة فتقدم منها وقال لها ... هل تسمحين لي بالحديث معك ولو دقيقة واحدة ... فقالت له لماذا ... فرد عليها،، لأني بمجرد أن أتحدث إلى أي إمرأة جميلة أجد زوجتي أمامي ولا أعلم من أين تأتي 




§ خلال حفل زواج ... سأل طفل صغير أمه ... لماذا تلبس العروس فستاناً أبيض؟ فردت عليه الأم ... لأن اليوم هو أجمل يوم في حياتها ... فأخذ الصغير يفكر قليلاً ثم سألها ... ولماذا إذن يرتدي العريس بدلة سوداء؟؟؟ 



§ استيقظت إمرأة ذات يوم وهي تقول لزوجها ،،، اليوم عيد الحب وقد حلمت بأنك أهديتني قلادة ذهبية مرصعة بالماس ... ما معنى هذا الحلم؟ فقال لها زوجها ،،، في المساء سوف تعرفين ... وعندما أتى المساء وجدت زوجها يحمل علبة أنيقة وأعطاها لها بمناسبة عيد الحب ،،، وعندما فتحتها وجدت كتاب مكتوب عليه .... تفسير الأحلام

ههههههههههههههههههه
يارب تعجبكم​​​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندى وحدة مرة واحد ماتت مراتة ماشى فى العزا يضحك ساله واحد انت اتجنت بتضحك فى عزا مراتك قالة ادينى متجوزها اديلى 20سنة اول مرة اعرف رايحة فين


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

ههههههههههههههه

جميله اوى يا مرموره​


----------



## mrmr120 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى ياكاندى 
ميرسى ليكى ياانجى​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**



ههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوى يا مرمر ميرسى جدا يا قمر 


​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

هههههههههههههه

موضوع تحفة يا مرمر

خصوصا دي عجبتني اوي



> خلال حفل زواج ... سأل طفل صغير أمه ... لماذا تلبس العروس فستاناً أبيض؟ فردت عليه الأم ... لأن اليوم هو أجمل يوم في حياتها ... فأخذ الصغير يفكر قليلاً ثم سألها ... ولماذا إذن يرتدي العريس بدلة سوداء؟؟؟


----------



## mrmr120 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفة يا مرمر
> 
> خصوصا دي عجبتني اوي


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
نفسى يا كوبتك اعرف الاجابة 
ههههههههههههه
بامانة اشمعنا صحيح العريس بيلبس 
بدلة سودا؟؟؟؟​


----------



## just member (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

*موضوع جميل يا مرمر وردا على سؤالك لية بيلبس بدلة سودة 
مش هقول علشان بيبقى يوم اسود ابدا لا بس علشان بتكو حياتة كلها هى الى سودة فى سودة 
للتوضيح بهزر مش اكتر 
*


----------



## mrmr120 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك ياجوجو​


----------



## just member (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

اى خدمة يا ستى اديكى بتضحكى ببلاش


----------



## asula (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة كثير 
شكرا والرب ينور حياتكم​


----------



## mrmr120 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

ميرسى للرد الجميل دة​


----------



## بنت الراعى (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

هههههههههههههههه

حلوييييين مووووووووووووووت


----------



## remo_m_m (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

*ههههههههههه  ...........هههههههههه   

بجد جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك مرمر

(  R  )*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

اكيد بيلبسها سودة علشان يبقوا 
تاكسى مصر
والى معزومين يقوللهم 
فاضى يسطة 
او يعملوا شاى بلبن


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

ههههههههههه عسل خالص بجد ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


----------



## ماركو فهمى (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

واحد بتاع سمك ابنة مات ماشى وراة فى الجنازة يعيط ويقول كان صاحى وبيلعب


----------



## gigi angel (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى النكت ديه


----------



## علي مزيكا (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

ميرررررررررسي


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

*ههههههههههههههه *
*حلوه *
*ميرسي يا مرمر يا قطه المنتدي*​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ^*طرائف زوجية^**

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا مرمر
على الموضوع الطريف
واحد ومراتة سكرانين طينة فى شقتهم فجأة سمعوا جرس الباب بيرن 
قالت لجوزها الحق يظهر جوزى جة راح فاتح الشباك ونط منة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

هديه مناسبه للموقف

شكراا لموضوعك 

يسوع معكم


----------

